
Sony makes it official: Playstation 5 won’t natively support PS1, PS2, PS3 - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020/09/sony-makes-it-official-playstation-5-wont-natively-support-ps1-ps2-ps3/
======
rvz
Yawn. Hardly anyone here should be surprised. PC gamers on Windows have been
enjoying their games and backwards compat since the 1990s.

PCs have emulators for these consoles so you're not missing anything unless
you want to play the exclusive PS5 games.

